

Ycsearch.com - domain name expired - d0m

YcSearch is so useful.. Please, is it possible to bring it back?
======
ColinWright
You must mean <http://searchyc.com> \- yes, it's down, and has been for a
while, and many of us would appreciate some news.

------
JoachimSchipper
For clarity: the domain is searchyc.com, which is _not_ expired (valid until
21 dec 2011.)

------
photon_off
Do you mean: <http://www.searchyc.com> ?

Also try: <http://www.google.com/#q=test+site:news.ycombinator.com>

------
ronnier
I have a database of all comments and posts that I use for
<http://ihackernews.com> and <http://api.ihackernews.com> I could make it
searchable, but I feel lazy :-(

~~~
cheald
<http://indextank.com/>

Go forth and whip something up. Or just use <http://www.google.com/cse/> and
be super lazy.

~~~
diego
We at IndexTank will be happy to help. Should be pretty easy.

------
swanson
I really like this new-ish one: <http://www.hnsearch.com/>

(from the ThriftDB guys)

~~~
adrianwaj
Awesome, I hope they offer RSS feeds of search results, like how YCfeeds used
to when it was around.

